# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tingulli 3

## SUPERSTAR_N1

TINGULLI                                           TINGULLI



                     3                                                               3

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Ju Lutem jepni Opinionin Tuaj

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

jo keq kenge goxha te bukura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Prishtina F****** cItY!! eshte kenge e bukur!!

Numer 1!

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Epo po  e pelqeve ti Drilono e pelqej ele una  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Per ju Fansavet e Tinglullit 3!

PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

1*

NË KËT VEND KU PO JETOJ PËR ATË DO TË TREGOJ

AT QË E KAM NË ZEMËR TASH DUA TA HARRGJOJ

TANI KËTU ËSHTË THELLSIJA IME PREJ BIG XIG GHETTO G

KËTU ËSHTË PRISHTINA ME MUA VËRTET EDHE PËR TY           

SE TASH KREJT SISTEMI GJINDET NË KËT VEND

NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY DHE NË VENDET QË JANË PËR RRETH    

NE JEMI KËTU ATY TE E GJITHË RINIA

KËTU KU JETOJN BASHKË MAFIJA E POLICIJA

YJET E HIP HOPIT DHE TË ROCKUT KOSOVAR

QË PREJ NGA ULPIANA MBRETRON GHETTO R

NGA LINDJA PO NDËGJOHEM NË EAST SIDE POR SHQIPTAR

VËRTET KËTU ËSHTË ZEMRA DHE SHPIRTI I SHQIPTARIS

VENDI MË I MIRË NË BOTË DHE STILI I RINIS

LINDJA E VENIT TONË DHE DORA E PERENDIS

FEMRAT MË TË MIRA SI GJITHMONË ATO JANË KËTU                    

VEQ ME DANCE WITH ME BABIE ATËHERË PUNA KA PËRFUNDU



REF:

NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY



*2

PO TRGOJ SE VËRTET JEMI NË PRAG TË PERENDIMIT                            

KREJT ME **** SILLET LOJA NË JETËN E AKTRIMIT

TASH QYTETI JONË JETON SI NJË LLOJ HITI                             

KJO KËNG  PO KËNDOHET NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

SIKUR TISHA DJALË PRISHTINAS NDËGJOHET NË GJDO QYTET TJETËR

PRISHTINA ËSHTË E RE POR ME TRADIT TË VJETËR

JEMI KREJT TË PËRZIR QYTETAR E KATUNAR

VEQ ZOTI E BOFT HAJR QI NA KA BO SHQIPTAR

DIKUR ISHTE LUFTA TASH MBRETRON KRENARIJA                                    

MESAZHI MË IMADH TANI LE TË QIHET SËRBIJA                   

TINGULLI 3 TASH NDËGJOHET VËRTET NË SHUMË KËNDE

G FUNK GELOXIA TASH TINGLLON EDHE NË DHOMËN TËNDE

POR MOS TA HAROJ EDHE LOJËN QË TASH PËRFUNDOI

KËNGËN DËSHIRA PËR JETËQË DIKUR KËTU MBRETROI

SI NË NGA RRUGA E LINDJES ASHTU DHE NË PERENDIM

KREJT KY REGJION DO TË NVARET TASH NGA KËNDI IM



REF:

NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY



*3

NË KRYE QENDRËN TIME NË PËRKUJTIMIN E FËMIRIS

E CILA TASH MË RRITI NË ESTRADËN E SHQIPTARIS

VËRTET VEQ HIP HOP ISHTE JETA E KËTI QYTETI                   

NE JEMI TASH KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

KU ËSHTË MAMIRË LETË NDAHET NË NJË ANË

SE TASH KA SHUMË SENE QI KUR MË PARË NUK JANË KANË

NË VENDET E TË RRITURVE I KEMI SHUMË FËMIJË

EDHE NË PARLAMENT JANË BO NJA DY-TREQIN PARTI

KUR MA MIRË NUK KA QENË NË REGJIONIN TONË

JETA JOTE MUND ZGJATË VEQ NJA DY TRE SEKOND

ME GJËNESHTRA DALLAVERE JAVËVËN DYQYSH E KALOJM

SKA QARE PA KANË NË REGULL SE POLICIJA INTERVENOJN

PA NGJEHË DERI NË DHETË VINË KERET E KOKAKOLLËS

PO TË ERDHI ERA ALKOHOL  KIMU SILLË RETH PATROLËS         

DERI SA PATROLLA E FUNDIT ËSHTË MË DEHUR SE TI

KJO ËSHTË E PËRDITSHMJA JONË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY.



REF:

NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

aNoThER OnE!!


4 ALL BITCHEZ

1*
TASH UNË JAM BIG XIG
NË KËT KËND KU PO MENDOJ
ME NJË VËMENDJE FANTASTIKE
VEQ PËR JU TANI KUJTOJ

PSE JENI KAQ E BUKURA UNË SPO E KUPTOJ

VEQ MAMI YT E DIN SE SA ZOR TË KONSTRUKTOI                

MOS TA HARROJ EDHE BABIN QI E KI SHMEKER

ME MERCEDES 500 EDHE PARET NKOFER

MOBILLIN SI TULL ERIKSON 628

TIJE FEMEN SHUMË E MIRË ,

PËR NJË DREJTIM NË KREVETË

JO JO UNË SPAJTOHEM ME MENDIN TËND

FEMRA SDUHET MALLTRETUAR

VEQ NË TË NJEJTIN KËND                                                                

EGZISTOJN SHUME FEKONDIME NË TË NJEJTIN FAJLL

UNE PREFEROJ NË EMITIMIN DOGGY STYLE

KJO ËSHTË LOJA MË E MIRË NË RRUGË PËR SEX

ME GOMA TË PREFERUARA ME EMRIN GJUREX


Ref:
COME ONE COME ONE BIQIZ BIQIZ DANCE WITH ME
I WANT TO **** YOU AND YOU MUST TO **** WITH ME


2*

KËSHTU FILLON PROCEDURA DERI NË MES TË LOJËS

NË ATË KOHË KUR GOJA I PËRKULET GOJËS

PO E VËRTETA ËSHTË KJO NË MËNYR EKSPLICITE               

KUR TREGOHET SISTEMI PËR NJË LAVIRE GENGSTA SHITE   

VARIJANTA VAZHDON PËR SHUMË KSI QIKA TË MIRA

SOME **** EVERY NIGHT TI PLOTSOJN TRI DËSHIRA

NJË PËR NALT E SHUMË TJERA DERI NË TRESH

NDODH EDHE VIRGJINITETIN TA JEPE NË DORE KESH

NËPËR TROJET TONA EGZISTOJN SHUMË LAVIRE

SHUM BUKUROSHE ESHUMË ME **** STILE

KËT SE KEM TRADIT NGA KY VEND KU NA RRITI

PËR ATË EDHE KËNDOHET PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY



Ref:
COME ONE COME ONE BIQIZ BIQIZ DANCE WITH ME
I WANT TO **** YOU AND YOU MUST TO **** WITH ME


3*

HAJDENI,HAJDENI TASH QIKA SE PËR JUVE NE JETOJM

PËR JUVE SONTE KREJ NATËN NË MES TË DY KOMBËVE E QOJM

KRJT EAST SIDE NË GJILAN NË PRISHTINË E NPADUJEV

PËR LAVIRE MODERNE TASH SJEMI TU HJEK                           

I KEMI PAS EDHE QIKAT ME FORMAT KOMPLET

ME BRUSFALTERA TË ZI EDHE ME  MERCEDESKA TEGET

KREJT KA QEN NREGULL DERI NË DITËT E SOTME

DERI ATËHERË KUR BARI I GJELBËR KËTU MRETRONTE 

TË IKIM NGA NGJARJA PËR DY LEGJENDA NË MERCEDES       

NË MAJE TË GËRMISË NJË KADILLAK ISHËNDRUM NË SEX

GHETTO G PLAY IN PUSY BIG XIG **** IN ESS

FUNDIT PO I AFROHEM DERI NË MËGJES

E TASH ERDHI PËRFUNDIMI NË TË NJEJTËN POROSI

COME ONE, COME ONE, BITCHIZ ,BITCHIZ DANCE WITH ME



Ref:
COME ONE COME ONE BIQIZ BIQIZ DANCE WITH ME
I WANT TO **** YOU AND YOU MUST TO **** WITH ME

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

NË RRUGËT E PRISHTINËS GJITHMON DO TJEMI ZOT
GHETTOG SHOKËT E MI K.OL.C JO NUK DORZOHEMI DOT,

GENG, BENG TANI GËNJESHTËR NUK NDËGJOHET KUR 

PO MENDOJ PASI QË THYN VETË PLUMBI NË LËKUR

KËSHTU E KA LINDJA PRISHTINA DHE GHETTO

TINGULLI 3,HIJA E JETËS TANI GANGSTA PREFEKTO

UNË JAM AI ËNDRA JUAJ E PREFERUAR 

PËR MU NUK KA HUMBJE JO NUK KA TË DËSHTUAR

NE GAZETA, RADIO,TV EDHE NË GJDO VEND TJETËR

DO TË JEMI BOSS PLAYEZ POR JO ME ARMAT TË VJETËR

KJO ËSHTË JETA NË RRUGË KUSH MENDON TË JETON

GIN & JUICE,SLK DHE NË BOKSERICA NJË KONDOM

KUR TË MBRIJËSH NË PERIFERI PATJETËR KTHEJE KOKËN PAS

MIAMI BEACH GANGSTA HOME EDHE TY TË THËRAS

DO TA SHOHËSH JETËN DHE RRUGËN PËR AKTRIM 

PËR RASTE URGJENTE 187 SHOKU IM



Ref:

HIP HOP,HIP HOP,HIP HOP K.OL.C

PO SHKOJMË BIG XIG,DON PIZHI,GHETTO G-ja



*2

DO TË MBETESH NË VEND DERISA TË INTERVENOJM

10 VJET NË QELI PAK MË SHUMË NE TË NDIHMOJM

DOLLART NË KUFER RRUGËS PËR K.OL.C

NË BASHKËPUNIM ME POLICI BOSS GHETTO GOLD GHETTOG

SI NE G FUNK GELOXI I TOLD BITCHIZ DONT **** WITH ME

E PAS LIRIMIT VIJN EDHE DY KOCKA ARI ME NJE JOINT PER MBI

SI DHURAT TË POSAQME JA QON SHOKUT TIM

MR.DON PIZHIT GROPH PËR P*** DHE GJYKIM

PAS KËSAJ NGJARJE MBRIN NË PRINCIPATËN E TRETË

TARUM KAPONE NË GJAKUZI DHE NË PESHKIR NJË BERETË

ME FEMNA PËR RETH DHE ME TEQUILLA SUNRISE

JETOJM NË NJË BOTË TJETËR POR VDEKJEN E LËJM PAS 

SIKURSE DON ***** GHETTO G BOSAT QE E LAN K.OL.C

KU SUNDONIN DY PRINDER ISHIN EDHE DISA FEMIJE

GJITHMON PAS GJDO SUKSESI NE E THEJM GOTËN

KJO PRA ËSHTË JETË DHE FJALA TQ**** BOTËN

HIJA E JETES ,TINGULLI 3 EMRA QE KUDO SUNDOJN

KUR NE KENDOJM SI TE BEHEN SI NE TE GJITH MENDOJN

PO VAZHDO JETO PËRMIRSOHU E KËNDO

NGA KËNDI IM MERR KRAHËT FLUTURO E NDËGJO (SHIKO)

K.OL.C ASHT I QMUAR TINGULLI 3 SJU KA HARRUARR

TANI JAM I TREGUAR I PA SHFRYTËZUAR, REALIZUAR 

NJË GËNJESHTËR E THELLUAR PËR NJË KOHË QË JAM HARRUAR

NJË RIKTHIM I PËRPUNUAR ME GANGSTA SHIT E MBULUAR



Ref:

HIP HOP,HIP HOP,HIP HOP K.OL.C

PO SHKOJMË BIG XIG,DON PIZHI,GHETTO G-ja



*3

TË GJITHA QË ISHIN MENDUAR MENDUAM SE NUK KA MË

NJË TINGULL I MBULUR,ZBULUAR NJË DHE VETËM NJË

TASH ME THUAJ KUSH JU MBAJTI NE BARK DUART

DERI SA U MESUAT NE LOJEN E QUAJTUR REP PER TE NOTUAR

MOS ME TREGO TASH PER ARANZHMANE TEKSTE E GJERA TE TJERA

SE ESHTE KREJT NJESOJ SI MI KALLXU BABES TONEPER VITET E 60-TA

NGA TREGIMI JONË QË PËRFUNDON ME KAQ

KËSHILLOHU ME PRINDËR E PASTAJ KYHEJE KOKEN PAS

NE QOFTSE JE NE AFERSI ULE KOKEN NE KEMB MOS RRI

SE UNE KU TA DI NDOSHTA TI FARE FAT NUK KI

SE NE KERKUSH NUK NA DEL NE RRUGEN TONE PER NGA FAMA

TE FORTET GJITH DO TE MBESIN SOT SI DJE DHE MANJANA

KJO ËSHTË VETËM NJË KËSHILLË NGA TË GJITHA KTO FJALIME 

KUSH E KA ATA MAS VESHI PO PERNDRYSHE PA KEQKUPTIME 

NË RRUGËT E LINDJES K.OL.C BANDA IME



Ref:

HIP HOP,HIP HOP,HIP HOP K.OL.C

PO SHKOJMË BIG XIG,DON PIZHI,GHETTO G-ja

----------


## ENKELA

kenge yll fare

----------


## kapedani2001

ej  ku e le kisha une bukuroshe 
ose dirty version 
kisha une p.th 
na e posto the ate

----------


## twist

Kane nxjerre kenge te re "klithma" kenge ulurime fare ja u rekomandoj ta degjoni!?!

----------


## La_Lune

nuk e di por kohet e fundit TINGULLI 3 ka bere buje ne te gjithe shqiperine..........

cmendoni rreth kengeve te tyre????????

mbresat qe ju kane lene atyre qe e ndoqen tek disko Calvin ne tirane????

----------


## Enkela B.

un i njoh tingullin 3 dhe me pelqejne shum.
vdes per musiken e all bitchezz

----------


## La_Lune

Tingulli 3 feat Danny Boy & K.OL.C- Doni Të Na Shihi Poshte

Po prap unë jam Danny Boy rrugën kam shtëpi
Do ti ceki rregullat e mia edhe nëse ti nuk I di   
Nuk jam vrasës por mos më shtyej në diqka të pa pritur
Kur kaloj unë duhet të jesh I mërzitur kjo gjë duhet ditur
Rritu në një vend ku nuk ndëgjohet beng                                  
Mos më provoko,provo se do tmë shihni geng      
Revuliciononi është gengsta tani edhe kjo kënga jonë
Nuk e thëmë vetëm unë kështu po edhe koha kështu thot
Tani shko drejt rrugës kokën ulur mos e shiko askënd në sy
Se bota është si loj plumbi të kërkon ty dhe vetëm ty       
Të mbyt pa arsye ta ndal oren e jetës vërtetës                                         
Dëshira ndaj jetës  në dhunë kundër vetë vetës
Do ta takosh vdekjën nëse me mua provon
Të luash kërkon telashe të mëdha ti don
Mendja mos të shkon se nga ne lehtë shpëton                            
Fiton një dhomë të ëndrave nëntokë përfundon

REF: 
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë

Por ti kuptoje, tani me të keqën mos u ngatërro
Mos u mundo të jeshë përmbi aty ku mos shko, shiko               
Unë jam ai ëndrra juaj e shëmtuar
Për mua nuk ka humbje jo nuk ka të dështuar             
E disa që dojnë të na shohin poshtë                                
Vetëm për ata gjithmonë do të ndihem më I fortë                
E ju them përshëndetuni se jeni të pajetshëm
Se jemi dhe do të jemi  për ju të paprekshëm        
Shpesh shoh ndëgjojë  që dojnë të jenë si ne
Mos u mundoni kot gëzohuni me atë që e ke                        
Ne jemi ata  për të cilet ndëgjohet e flitet
Res non verba ndoshta ashtu dikush dot vritet                 
Të cilët do të ngecin ashtu si lindën do të vdesin                     
Duke jetuar në iluzione në fundë do të mbesin                   
Se kush jeton pranë revolës vdes pranë revolës
E ti zgjedh rrugën tënde drejt humbjës ose drejt fitores

REF: 
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë

Po ndëgjohem ne tani prej nga viti 2000
K.OL.C bosses danny boy , ghettog
Poshtërsia ndihet këtu që fillon nga tingulli 3,danny boy
Ju lutem mos provoni se aty do të jem nën trup roj        
E disa të tjerë e kanë humbur lidhjen me realitetin
Mendojn se e kan lehtë por nga jeta nuk e din se qka presin                  
Sytë e rrethit  më njohin si boss në clan
New K.OL.C soldiers tani në arritje janë
Në qoftë se je në afërsi ule kokën në këmb mos rri
E unë ku ta di ndoshta ti fare fat nuk ki
E ne kërkush sna del në rrugën tone për nga fama
Të fortët gjithë do të mbesin sot si dje dhe manjana
Shpresoj se ishim të qartë kjo episode përfundoi
K.OL.C shokët e mi gangsta shit po këndoj.

REF: 
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë
Ju doni të na shihi poshtë

----------


## La_Lune

Tingulli 3 

Doli edhe albumi i ri i grupit Tingulli 3 i titulluar "alBOOMi i 2-të"... Ky album ka as nje sukses të madh as daljes dhe vazhdon të ket. Ky album përmban gjithsej 12 këngë të vërtera si dhe një intro, 2 interlude dhe një Outro...
Titujt e këngëve të këtij albumi janë... | Intro, Muzika, Pse Po Thu, Llokum me arra, ...interlude, Kishe Une P*dh, Next 4 all Bitchez, Pse? Tingulli3 Qka!, interlude..., 1 Tim është Ushqim, Se Kom Për Veti, Si 90% Shqiptar, Llokum me ara, Outro...


-albumet... 
Tingulli 3 ka gjithsej 2 albume të cilat titullohen "Prishtina Fuckin' City " si dhe "alBOOMi i 2-të". 

Prishtina Fuckin' City 

 Allah is Only (Intro) 
 Prishtina Fuckin' City 
 K.OL.C Dhe Ghetto 
 4 All Bitchez 
 Nga Rruga e Lindjës 
 Pa Dyshim (Interlude)
 Doni Të Na Shihni Posht 
 Koha Jonë 
 Dashuria Në Gangsta 
 G_Funk Geloxia
 Outro   

alBOOMi i 2-të

 Intro
 Muzika
 Pse Po Thu?
 Llokum Me Arra... 
 ...interlude
 Kishe Une Bukuroshe
 Kishe Une P.dh 
 Next 4 All Bitchez 
 Pse? Tingulli3 Qka!
 interlude...
 1 Tim Është Ushqim
 Se Kom Për Veti 
 Si 90% Shqiptar 
 Llokum Me Arra... (Verzioni 2)
 Outro

----------


## La_Lune

:djall me brire:  


Tingulli 3 - Prishtina Fucking City

NË KËT VEND KU PO JETOJ PËR ATË DO TË TREGOJ
AT QË E KAM NË ZEMËR TASH DUA TA HARRGJOJ
TANI KËTU ËSHTË THELLSIJA IME PREJ BIG XIG GHETTO G
KËTU ËSHTË PRISHTINA ME MUA VËRTET EDHE PËR TY           
SE TASH KREJT SISTEMI GJINDET NË KËT VEND
NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY DHE NË VENDET QË JANË PËR RRETH    
NE JEMI KËTU ATY TE E GJITHË RINIA
KËTU KU JETOJN BASHKË MAFIJA E POLICIJA
YJET E HIP HOPIT DHE TË ROCKUT KOSOVAR
QË PREJ NGA ULPIANA MBRETRON GHETTO R
NGA LINDJA PO NDËGJOHEM NË EAST SIDE POR SHQIPTAR
VËRTET KËTU ËSHTË ZEMRA DHE SHPIRTI I SHQIPTARIS
VENDI MË I MIRË NË BOTË DHE STILI I RINIS
LINDJA E VENIT TONË DHE DORA E PERENDIS
FEMRAT MË TË MIRA SI GJITHMONË ATO JANË KËTU                    
VEQ ME DANCE WITH ME BABIE ATËHERË PUNA KA PËRFUNDU

REF:
NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

PO TRGOJ SE VËRTET JEMI NË PRAG TË PERENDIMIT                            
KREJT ME **** SILLET LOJA NË JETËN E AKTRIMIT
TASH QYTETI JONË JETON SI NJË LLOJ HITI                             
KJO KËNG  PO KËNDOHET NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
SIKUR TISHA DJALË PRISHTINAS NDËGJOHET NË GJDO QYTET TJETËR
PRISHTINA ËSHTË E RE POR ME TRADIT TË VJETËR
JEMI KREJT TË PËRZIR QYTETAR E KATUNAR
VEQ ZOTI E BOFT HAJR QI NA KA BO SHQIPTAR
DIKUR ISHTE LUFTA TASH MBRETRON KRENARIJA                                    
MESAZHI MË IMADH TANI LE TË QIHET SËRBIJA                   
TINGULLI 3 TASH NDËGJOHET VËRTET NË SHUMË KËNDE
G FUNK GELOXIA TASH TINGLLON EDHE NË DHOMËN TËNDE
POR MOS TA HAROJ EDHE LOJËN QË TASH PËRFUNDOI
KËNGËN DËSHIRA PËR JETËQË DIKUR KËTU MBRETROI
SI NË NGA RRUGA E LINDJES ASHTU DHE NË PERENDIM
KREJT KY REGJION DO TË NVARET TASH NGA KËNDI IM

REF:
NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY

NË KRYE QENDRËN TIME NË PËRKUJTIMIN E FËMIRIS
E CILA TASH MË RRITI NË ESTRADËN E SHQIPTARIS
VËRTET VEQ HIP HOP ISHTE JETA E KËTI QYTETI                   
NE JEMI TASH KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
KU ËSHTË MAMIRË LETË NDAHET NË NJË ANË
SE TASH KA SHUMË SENE QI KUR MË PARË NUK JANË KANË
NË VENDET E TË RRITURVE I KEMI SHUMË FËMIJË
EDHE NË PARLAMENT JANË BO NJA DY-TREQIN PARTI
KUR MA MIRË NUK KA QENË NË REGJIONIN TONË
JETA JOTE MUND ZGJATË VEQ NJA DY TRE SEKOND
ME GJËNESHTRA DALLAVERE JAVËVËN DYQYSH E KALOJM
SKA QARE PA KANË NË REGULL SE POLICIJA INTERVENOJN
PA NGJEHË DERI NË DHETË VINË KERET E KOKAKOLLËS
PO TË ERDHI ERA ALKOHOL  KIMU SILLË RETH PATROLËS         
DERI SA PATROLLA E FUNDIT ËSHTË MË DEHUR SE TI
KJO ËSHTË E PËRDITSHMJA JONË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY.

REF:
NE JETOJM NË PRISHTINË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
TINGULLI 3 KËNDON  KËTU NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
KËTU GJITHMONË DO TË JETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY
GJITH HIP HOP DO TË KETË NË PRISHTINA FUCKIN CITY


 :djall me brire:

----------


## Arjeta

Ka edhe shum rep grupe Kosovare....si psh: WNC, Ritmi i rruges,Hija e jetes, Etno Engjujt, Tingulli 3,Boom Gang, etj.......




 :majmun duke kercyer:   :majmun duke kercyer:   :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Arjeta

hmmmmmmmmm tingulli 3 edhe une vdes per rep....me pelqejn shum  sidomos Tingulli 3 eshte nje rep grup Kosovor  shum i njofur ne te gjitha vendet shqiptare pothujase, me vjen mire qe edhe rinia e Shqiperis ka filluar ti ndegjoj kenget e Tingullit 3, ne Kosoven e tashme ka shum rep grupe te tilla qe jan shum te popallizuar........

por kenget e tingullit 3 jan shumm cool dhe te shum te deshiruara nga rinia...

te
fala
arjeta

----------


## La_Lune

e di arjeta dhe per mua kosova ben muzike shume te mire 
nuk eksiston vetem tingulli 3 por une ja kushtoj kete teme vetem atyre pasi i kam shume qef

lorena

----------


## WaNgStA

HALLALL aty lart i kam te gjitha kenget e atyre.
Shum keng te bukura yllo
Sa her qe i degjoj kur jam me makin..nuk e di po e ndjej shum ate muzik ma merr mendjen i harroj te gjitha dhe mendoj vetem per gjera qe flet kenga.
..~.wangsta.~..

----------

